# Minimize disk writes on SSD

## Gabriel_Blake

Hi.

I'm installing Gentoo on a new laptop with a SDD  :Smile:  I've already used a tmpfs for /var/tmp/portage, but I was wondering what else could be done to minimize disk writes ?

Browser cache is one thing - I've already found something for Firefox.

Any thoughts on KDE ? I believe it writes to /tmp and /var/tmp.

Anything else ? I'd like to hear your ideas  :Smile: 

----------

## Ant P.

I have a tmpfs dir in /var/log/ where all the unimportant logs get written to. Using a kernel with zcache or zswap enabled helps too.

----------

## lexflex

Also, make sure the ssd is mounted with 'noatime'. This way no 'write' is performed when accessing the disk for reading ( no accesstimes are stored).

See http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Solid_State_Disk for more.

----------

## frostschutz

 *Gabriel_Blake wrote:*   

> I was wondering what else could be done to minimize disk writes ?

 

A lot (like not using Gentoo so compile stuff isn't written   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   ), but it's all unnecessary.

It's completely fine to have writes to SSD. As long as you didn't pick a crappy model.

Especially in a laptop which presumably is not going to run 24/7 nor high performance databases...

----------

## imaginasys

EXT4 us what you need to use with a SSD with the trim option. 

Read this : https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoconfigureext4toenabletrimforssdsonubuntu

and this:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives

See the SSD as a good read cache and avoid anything that is write intensive on it.

Regards,

                Bernard 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## emc

I'm just about installing SSD in my laptop. Sadly it will be just one drive in my laptop, so propably move much data to NFS, but then I will be able emerge only at home.

----------

